# My boy with French Moult (Custard's ongoing thread)



## safsquatch (Jul 24, 2017)

I have done a lot of crying today, as my avian vet, several breeder friends and I have come to the conclusion that Custard has French Moult and will never fly. 

He is going to the vets next week for further analysis and I'm trying to think of ways to help him with this disability. The cage is raised on a stand so I need to find nets and ladders and so on in order to help him get more mobile, as it isn't fair when his mate Yeti can fly to me for treats and my poor little custard is left stranded and trying to climb to me from the cage. 

I have found some things on thenaturalbirdco.co.uk site and am working on ways to make Custard more comfortable. As fast as how serious the FM is, we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry to hear Custard has French Molt. :hug:

I know you are upset but it is important that you try not to be anxious over the situation as Custard will pick up on that energy.

Projecting calm, loving, positive energy to Custard at all times will be best for both of you.
Many budgies with French Molts live happy lives and its wonderful you are making the necessary modifications to Custard's cage so he can do so. 

Be sure to feed him the healthiest diet possible.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...french-molt-diagnosis-prevention-control.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html*


----------



## safsquatch (Jul 24, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm very sorry to hear Custard has French Molt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Faerybee, I'm trying to be positive around them, and Yeti is helping by being himself.

We will know more next week hopefully, if Custard is going to the vets for some tests, and my biggest challenge at the moment is bridging the gap between the cage and the floor for my little uncoordinated bundle of feathers. I'm introducing more soaked sprouted seeds for them at the moment, and more greens.

I'm hopeful that Custard will be alright


----------

